# Xenon Headlight problem



## nutz (Apr 28, 2010)

ive done a search and cannot for the life of me find this ?
can anyone link me or advise on my problem, i have a 05 3.2v6 manual which has just developed a fault on the main xenon near side light, it flickers then goes off and puts a warning light on my dash, if i switch the lights off again then on, it comes back on for a short while then flickers and goes off, any kind sole help me, ive done the basics, checked the wires and even tried to remove the light unit, so i could check the wires, but could not extract the light unit, help [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you tried swapping the bulbs over, this will give you a clue whether it's the bulb or something in the light unit. If the problem swaps sides, then get a new set of bulbs (there are plenty links on here for them). If the problem still persists, it could be a ballast or igniter problem. Might be worth taking the connectors of the back and giving a good clean with IPA (Isopropyl Alcohol, you can get it from Maplins) first.
I used to have a problem with a Xenon and ended up buying a second hand set of headlights :?

Best of luck


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

my wife had the same problem with her tt. in the end it totally stopped working which ended up being a whole new light unit. as said before it could be your ballast or the igniter. the ballast is the easy part to change but i believe the igniter is a lot more difficult. if you do end up finding it to be the ballast i have one for sale that i tested today when i had my bumper off. it was from my wifes car but i proved now that it was the igniter that had gone and not the ballast. cheers jamie


----------



## nutz (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks guys, will advise


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

not sure if this is any help but you have to take bumper off to take light off or just un bolt 
bumper so it drops enough to get to light.


----------



## steelytt (Nov 28, 2012)

firstly hello all and sorry about spelling.

I no its a late reply but i think its a big issue so i am going to clarify a few things.
firstly this problem is most likely in 99% of cases is the bulb reason being
when the bulb starts to die the lumens start to die first.
so the bulb will turn off when hot or when going over bumps.
it will not re start because the ignitor only works every time you turn the switch on this is the reason 
it comes back on when you turn off and on.
basicly the bulb has to many dead lumens to stay alite and or the gas fades.
the ignitor is only there for one reason and that is to do what its name states 
ignite the bulb with high voltage then turn off.
the ballast on the other hand is the feeder and feeds continuous low voltage.
even if the bulb looks perfect it aint and the problem is audi know its the bulb but will tel you 
oh bring it in it needs diagnostic £££££££ and the last thing they check is the bulb because they think is still works.
believe me when i tel you change the bulb first 
as its the cheapest first thing to check and in 99% of cases its the bulb.
after the bulb the ignitor is the thing to check as it gives the same fault. but normaly when ignitor goes it goes completely
so you wont be able to turn off and on. the ballast is the last but most expensif thing to change.
so remember if it flickers or goes off and then back on buy the switch think bulb £100 halford £160 audi £10 audi breakers
and if you pay ten pound and it last 6 months well worth a tenner in my book.
hope this helps all in future


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

steelytt said:


> firstly hello all and sorry about spelling.
> 
> I no its a late reply but i think its a big issue so i am going to clarify a few things.
> firstly this problem is most likely in 99% of cases is the bulb reason being
> ...


thank you! i hope thats all it is!!!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

steelytt said:


> firstly hello all and sorry about spelling.
> 
> I no its a late reply but i think its a big issue so i am going to clarify a few things.
> firstly this problem is most likely in 99% of cases is the bulb reason being
> ...


see - dead lumens!!!!


----------



## Awesomejimbo (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry about the very late reply to this topic but it may help others in future. I run Awesome GTI in Manchester and have seen hundreds of failed xenon headlights on mk1 TT's. I have set up a satellite business called Xenon Doctor and I have a container full of all the headlight components that make up mk1 TT lights. 
The issue raised above would likely be a ballast unit or a bulb. When the light illuminated and then goes out, it will be either of those that is failing. If the light is a problem to illuminate and by turning the light switch on and off it comes on and stays on, it is the integral igniter. I find lots of problems with non genuine 'cheap' bulbs and very little failure with genuine bulbs. I can offer advice and repair service for all mk1 TT lights, either halogen or xenon. 
Common issues I see are one or both lights dip beam being dull and not at the full brightness, this is normally the Xenon reflector chroming becoming burnt off and not reflecting the light out. I see lights that wont adjust and the bulb frames broken or having come off the level adjusting motor. Adjusting screws that have been stripped and require adjusters fitting. Level motors burnt out and not working. The biggest issue is condensation of the lenses, this is the area that I struggle with as I cannot get a good supply of decent lenses. Any questions as to your unique headlight issue, please ask or call me on 07836 717171- cheers Jim


----------

